# Trying to just pass inspections!! Can anyone help?



## Stanmc (Jan 11, 2022)

My 1st Nissan a 06 Maxima and I'm in love! But having trouble passing insp. Cadillatic conv. Firewall side manufacturer holes at bend blowing air do I replace part or plug holes.


----------

